# What does this drawing make you think of/feel?



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing. This drawing actually drove all thoughts from my mind.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Nothing. It made no impression and didn't really strike me in any way. A bit like reading a road sign; the eyes just register its existence and move on.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

It's dark, there is not much white space left so it has a feeling of suffocation, horror vacui, colours seemingly breaking the monotony of the dark space. It may be me but I am reading a distorted human face in there but it can be a pure abstraction inspired by biology. Red line is leading our eyes from centre of the picture up (to "face") and down (to bottom) but there is nothing that would lead to the sides so eyes suddenly doesn't know where to look. Actually colours are bothering me, they are out of place and are taking away whole attention and doesn't let the eye wonder. If the red line wasn't so aggressive it would be much better. Blue works here pretty nicely especially in the "face" area. It's subtle, it's broken with a little bit of the grey colour - it's beautiful. 

It's made by someone who is still learning how to draw, the workshop is still pretty rough, it has a feeling of untrained hand but there are beautiful spots, where hand was used more freely. The upper part of the picture is more organised which is letting us to admire the work, while sides are in places to rough to watch. If the sides were darker for example or made without hatching OR the hatching was made more precisely it would give the picture more finished look. 

That was an analyse, now time for opinion.

Overly the picture is pretty good but has it's problems. I can't think much about workshop, it's clearly made by someone who is still learning. All I could say is to draw in every free time and let the hand go more freely and in the same time learn how to control every part of the drawing. 

If the picture was suppose to show the distortion, depression and suffocation then it's doing a pretty good job.

On the end - keep up the good job


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Wow, the meeting in which this thing was doodled must have been really fuckin boring.


----------



## Distort (Aug 31, 2012)

I find it sexually arousing.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

I wonder where the focal point of the picture is meant to be. The blue and red portion? The circumscribed part that looks like a face? The white space in the borders, after being overwhelmed by all the lines in the center that don't seem to build up towards anything? Was it meant to be nothing and a lot of things at the same time? Lots of questions in my head.


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

"I have no idea", the name on the thumbnail and I think it actually represents the picture well.

Not in a "what is this" kind of way but it feels more like...struggle, frustration. Like after awhile, you give up and you just don't know. To me it feels like whoever drew that is struggling with something. The picture is all clumped up together but at the same time, there's this desire to flow out and be free. In that sense I'd say that it almost feels like this is some sort of representation of a cage or prison. I also find it really interesting that the two main colors used in this are red and blue. They usually represent opposites, cold and warm, but parts of the picture remind me of parts of the human body...hair, muscle, ect. So perhaps those two colors are representation of blood...or the artist didn't have time to really color the piece heh.

It's interesting, I'll give you that, but it's really abstract to me, which makes me feel that it would be really easy to give it many different interpretations. For me, it muddles the experience and the potential message this piece might try to convey.

"I have no idea" is a suitable title though, I'll give you that. I could have just said the same and not have said anything, with a headache to boot.


----------



## Cafeteira (Sep 3, 2013)

kind of scared, but....interesting...


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

angeleyes said:


> Nothing. This drawing actually drove all thoughts from my mind.


literally this


----------



## Neo1223 (Jun 9, 2014)

The first thing I think of when I see it is "Dark elegance". when I first saw it I didn't notice the face. I noticed the middle of the picture and its colours. and it made me think of a dark and brooding world. yet it still has a profound beauty to it


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

The lines are really intense and the face looks sad or angry I don't even know. It doesn't get any of my positive side. It makes me think of a troubled person with intense emotions. None of the space is left blank.
Is it your drawing?


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Comforted.

It's shady
A snake on the tree in the top left hand corner, bent towards the 
person in a mask pf swirling patterns, a spider painted on the forehead, braided hair (& some feathered decor in it),
whose neck is long and bent in a curve, suggesting a swaying motion.

It seems, with the lightness of the bottom of their nose, and their chin, that there is a light source coming from below...perhaps a warm fire?

I see a figure in a jungle, accompanied by a snake. That is all.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

For some reason, first thing that crossed my mind is a female dancing freely, her hair breezes wildly. Inspect closely, all I could see are tribal mask, rose, bunch of hair, scarf.

I feel neutral about this pic.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

My first impulse was to close the tab immediately. Now that I've examined the picture I don't really know. It's incredibly detailed and very conglomerated which is why it's difficult to sum up with just a few words.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

It looks like a severed head trapped in a tangle of branches or perhaps some kind of human-plant hybrid.
The technique isn't perfect but I keep going back to look at it because it's a creepy cluster of fear and suffocation and I like it.

I like the choice of red and blue as eye-catchers but I'd have chosen a dark red and an icy, pale blue and have them entwined, trailing and dripping. Subtle, in an ambiguous tears and blood sort of way. 

Without overdoing so, the only reason this works is that b-w-g coloring suits sensations of dread well.


----------



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

I think I see an old woman in fancy clothing and wearing a mask. White medium length hair with blue and red streaks, and a beard. Her eyes are glowing and look sad.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

I see life. The blue and red strands are internal and external bleeding of life: roots twisted by winds and sun blazing; shell washed, cracked, chipped and weighted with barnacles, plants and what have you... there is so much here: spider web on forehead, butterfly and rose on back, waves on right side... so many symbols used to show this being has been through much life... be it chaos... including something much smoother... finer, deeper. 

It makes me feel fascination. I want to delve deeper into it.

I love this drawing; it's gorgeous!


----------



## aeralin (Jul 11, 2014)

My reaction, at first was, that looks like tattoo art. I don't really feel anything for it.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Sin from Final Fantasy X with a Native American face that's muscular and long hair...monstrous body.


----------



## IsamuSDF7 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sabrah said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/sabrina-jenkins/14305714278/


Darth Vader. Ammirite?


----------

